# Tablet trouble ...



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2012)

Hi Shaun.

Have you changed anything which might be affecting my ability to edit old posts or preview new ones on my Galaxy Tab?

I don't use Tapatalk.

Preview has suddenly stopped working and I can no longer edit posts for typos etc. I can still make the initial posts though, this being an example.


----------



## lavoisier (15 Oct 2012)

I also had a problem editing a typo on my laptop on Sun 14 Oct 2012.


----------



## lavoisier (15 Oct 2012)

However not with post above.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2012)

I should add that all is still working fine on my laptop and I think my tablet browser may to blame, having been updated recently!


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2012)

The post editor is pretty much a java-driven so it might be worth trying a restart of your tablet or checking Java settings or searching to see if others have had similar problems since applying the latest update.


----------



## Kookas (15 Oct 2012)

Java, or JavaScript? I don't think I've heard of any mobile browsers that can do Java, which would explain it.

But my editing is fine using the stock browser on the Transformer Infinity.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> The post editor is pretty much a java-driven so it might be worth trying a restart of your tablet or checking Java settings or searching to see if others have had similar problems since applying the latest update.


I've just recharged the tablet, so I'll power it down and reboot it. (It lasts weeks on standby, so I never normally switch it off!)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2012)

And it rebooted in less than 30 seconds, which is pretty good!

I tried the default browser and it works fine so it looks like Opera is to blame. The update broke embedded Flash as well - gnash!


----------



## Doseone (16 Oct 2012)

Colin, I think we both use a Galaxy Tab 8.9? I've always had problems with CC on my Tab. There is a long delay when typing, the reply button doesn't work (sometime works if you press twice), smilies only work sometimes, can't paste links etc. Functionality is greatly reduced when trying to use CC on the Tab. I don't get these problems on my laptop or the home computer, nor do I get them with other forums which work fine on my tab.

I was hoping this might change when the OS upgrades to ICS, but seems like the rest of the world will be on strawberry sundae or whatever they'll call it before the Galaxy Tab 8.9 gets ICS


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2012)

Are there any alternative browsers you could install that would improve things for you, or is it an OS restriction?


----------



## Doseone (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks, I think it's probably related to the stock browser. I've been waiting for Chrome, but that is OS restricted (have to have ICS), but there are other browsers I could try. Will give that a go.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Oct 2012)

FWIW the reply button needs to be tapped twice on my Galaxy Note 10.1 too.

Stock browser in use, no tapatalk either? Not a huge issue for me, but if someone finds a solution let me know and I'll swap browsers.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2012)

I have been using Opera Mobile and it was pretty good but the upgrade has been more of a downgrade in many respects.

It was a bit flakey on some videos before, but this latest upgrade has killed embedded Flash altogether such as YouTube videos people post on CC - all I see now are black rectangles.


----------



## Doseone (16 Oct 2012)

Hmmm, have downloaded Boat browser to see if it solves the issues.....it doesn't.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Hmmm, have downloaded Boat browser to see if it solves the issues.....it doesn't.



I use Tapatalk on both my phone and tablet with no problems.


----------



## Doseone (17 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I use Tapatalk on both my phone and tablet with no problems.


 
Thanks, think I'll have to give it a go. I was holding back from Tapatalk because I'd heard that ICS solves the issues some people with Honeycomb/ stock browser have been having with Xenforo - I thought ICS was imminent, but seems like I might be waiting a while for it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Thanks, think I'll have to give it a go. I was holding back from Tapatalk because I'd heard that ICS solves the issues some people with Honeycomb/ stock browser have been having with Xenforo - I thought ICS was imminent, but seems like I might be waiting a while for it.



Both my phone and tablet have ICS and this forum does not work properly in any browser so I just gave up trying a long time ago and I just use Tapatalk now.


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2012)

The forum worked fine for me in ICS on a tablet with the Chrome browser. After an initial period of some instability, it works fine now I've got whatever the next iteration of Android is called - and I've just tried Dolphin browser v9.0 without a problem.


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2012)

I was going to suggest Dolphin - is it OS version dependent? (You'll have to fogive my ignorance but I'm not a tablet or Android user, so I don't know).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> I was going to suggest Dolphin - is it OS version dependent? (You'll have to fogive my ignorance but I'm not a tablet or Android user, so I don't know).


I tried Dolphin and found it slow compared to Opera. I am going to stick with Opera for now despite being irritated by the new problems with it - it is just so quick most of the time.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> I was going to suggest Dolphin - is it OS version dependent? (You'll have to fogive my ignorance but I'm not a tablet or Android user, so I don't know).


<steals daughter's tablet for a play> ....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> You'll have to fogive my ignorance but I'm not a tablet or Android user, so I don't know.


 
Pffft ....................................


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2012)

Hang on ... let me fix that ...



Shaun said:


> I was going to suggest Dolphin - is it OS version dependent? (You'll have to fogive my ignorance but I'm not a tablet or Android user ... *YET!*, so I don't know).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I tried Dolphin and found it slow compared to Opera. I am going to stick with Opera for now despite being irritated by the new problems with it - it is just so quick most of the time.


But ... while the problem with the preview function in Opera Mobile continues, I really must *not* painstakingly type out long posts using my Samsung stylus, inserting links, quotes, smilies, urls, and italic/bold highlighting manually (since rich text editing has never worked with OM) and then click the preview button - I lose everything and can't retrieve it!


----------



## Doseone (17 Oct 2012)

OK, have downloaded tapatalk, had a few issues getting it to work and its going to take bit of getting used to, but at least there's no typing lag


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> But ... while the problem with the preview function in Opera Mobile continues, I really must *not* painstakingly type out long posts using my Samsung stylus, inserting links, quotes, smilies, urls, and italic/bold highlighting manually (since rich text editing has never worked with OM) and then click the preview button - I lose everything and can't retrieve it!


Always Highlight - Copy before doing anything like Previewing. 

How do I know this ?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Always Highlight - Copy before doing anything like Previewing.


It's remembering to do it, that's the problem! 


Scoosh said:


> How do I know this ?


Because you've suffered it too!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Oct 2012)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> OK, have downloaded tapatalk, had a few issues getting it to work and its going to take bit of getting used to, but at least there's no typing lag



The only downside is find with Tapatalk is the lack of all the smileys but posting a picture is much easier than from a browser so I can live with it.


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The only downside is find with Tapatalk is the lack of all the smileys but posting a picture is much easier than from a browser so I can live with it.


 
You could always learn the smiley short-codes: http://www.cyclechat.net/help/smilies


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> You could always learn the smiley short-codes: http://www.cyclechat.net/help/smilies


 
I could .................. I could also learn to knit ................... but I cant be bothered to do that either ....................  ............. but thanks for the link anyway shaun


----------



## Doseone (18 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The only downside is find with Tapatalk is the lack of all the smileys but posting a picture is much easier than from a browser so I can live with it.


 
I'm finding the Tapatalk experience a bit underwhelming. I'm sure it's great on a phone, but on a tablet it is effectively like having a mobile version of CC, so you lose all the nice look of the site. I think I will probably end up browsing using the full site but will use Tapatalk to post. I agree with you about the smilies, there are only about 6 of them!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> I'm finding the Tapatalk experience a bit underwhelming. I'm sure it's great on a phone, but on a tablet it is effectively like having a mobile version of CC, so you lose all the nice look of the site. I think I will probably end up browsing using the full site but will use Tapatalk to post. I agree with you about the smilies, there are only about 6 of them!


 
Yes I know what you mean thats what I thought at first but I dont really care what it looks like I am only interested in reading the posts and it doesnt have to download all the fancy graphics etc so it is quicker and if you have a limit on your broadband it wont use as much of it up.

It is a bit like the real books vs ebooks a lot of people prefer the look and feel of a real book, but me I dont care. I dont look at the cover when I am reading it so I am only interested in the contents what the book looks like is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Primal Scream (24 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Colin, I think we bolth use a Galaxy Tab 8.9? I've always had problems with CC on my Tab. There is a long delay when typing, the reply button doesn't work (sometime works if you press twice), smilies only work sometimes, can't paste links etc. Functionality is greatly reduced when trying to use CC on the Tab. I don't get these problems on my laptop or the home computer, nor do I get them with other forums which work fine on my tab.
> 
> I was hoping this might change when the OS upgrades to ICS, but seems like the rest of the world will be on strawberry sundae or whatever they'll call it before the Galaxy Tab 8.9 gets ICS


 
I dont use tapatalk but I have many of the issues you describe on my Galaxy 10.1


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2012)

This is getting really odd now ...

Preview has mysteriously started working on my Tab, as has rich text editing which means that text formatting, inserting smilies , urls etc. is no longer a pain - _yay!_

Embedded YouTube videos are still not working on CC, but I just discovered that they _do _work on my blog so the browser is no long er the prime suspect!

*PS* Inserting urls is _still_ iffy because the icon for doing it is greyed out on my tablet when anchor text is highlighted.


----------

